

Women-Led Startups Have Fewer Failures - TWSS
http://www.businessinsider.com/truth-women-led-startups-generate-higher-revenues-and-have-fewer-failures-2011-9

======
sandroyong
The article lists evidence that I have always felt held true in my
experiences. Would be interesting to see if race/ethnicity is also a
factor...from the point of view of cultural upbringing. My guess is 'somewhat'
but not statistically significant, but I would be curious to see...

